# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Храм в Ростове-на-Дону

## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы и доброжелатели!

Примите наши смиренные поклоны! 

От лица Совета общины Ростовской ятры и с благословения Е.С. Бхакти Бхагаватамриты Кешавы Махараджа мы хотим обратиться к вам с очень важным для нас посланием.

В настоящее время в Ростове-на-Дону мы не имеем своего места для проведения духовных и благотворительных программ.

В результате пятилетних совместных усилий преданных появилась возможность приобретения здания, которое соответствует потребностям нашего общества на сегодняшний день и отвечает необходимым требованиям и нормам, определяемым законодательством РФ.

Мы очень надеемся, что это здание станет новым домом Их Светлостей Шри Шри Нитай-Гаурахари и Шри Шри Лакшми-Нрисимхи, а служение преданных будет продолжаться и совершенствоваться в подходящих для этого условиях.
Проведение воскресных фестивалей и праздников, образовательных программ, социальных проектов, направленных на оздоровление общества, выйдут на новый качественный уровень.

 Нам необходимо выкупить здание в короткие сроки, т.к. высока вероятность его продажи сторонним покупателям.

На данный момент у нас в наличии имеется более половины от общей стоимости здания. Необходимо собрать ещё 6 миллионов рублей.

Смиренно кланяемся вам и просим всех неравнодушных людей поучаствовать в сборе средств для осуществления этого проекта.

Пусть Господь Кришна благословит каждого, принявшего посильное участие, достижением духовного совершенства и даст прибежище у Своих лотосных стоп!

Ваш слуга, Ришабхадев дас (ответственный за сбор пожертвований).

Тел.: +7(938)108-01-95

 Пожертвовать любую сумму можно на карту:

Сбербанка: 4279521084498972
Сергей Александрович К.

Тинькофф:  4377723742143393
Сергей Александрович К.

 ВТБ:  4893470410831306
Сергей Александрович К.

Пожертвования можно присылать с пометкой "Х", ФИО, ваш город.

   Задать все интересующие вас вопросы вы можете в Телеграм-чате:
https://t.me/+poKisUYdWZ42OGVi

   Посмотреть презентацию нового помещения для храма можно по ссылке:
https://youtu.be/zcdepTPf77s
либо:
https://vk.com/video16610693_456239739

  Узнать об истории и духовной деятельности Ростовской ятры можно по ссылке:
https://youtu.be/ee2Ns4RDrXY
либо:
https://vk.com/video16610693_456239740

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна! Дорогие преданные, примите наши поклоны.
В настоящее время по всей стране проходит сбор пожертвований на приобретение нового здания для храма в Ростове-на-Дону.
Часть средств собрано, но до требуемой суммы все ещё не хватает примерно 480.000 рублей.
За этот месяц более 160 преданных внесли свой посильный вклад в качестве пожертвований. В том числе часть суммы пожертвовал Джи-Би-Си нашего региона – Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами (около 400 тыс. руб.), также Е.С. Бхакти Ратнакар Амбариша Свами пожертвовал более 1.000.000 руб.
Часть суммы была принята как беспроцентный займ, который община должна будет вернуть в течение года.
Сейчас мы очень близки к нашей цели и обращаемся ко всем вам, друзья, со смиренной просьбой сделать посильный вклад в общее дело.
Любой, даже самый небольшой взнос, может оказаться решающим.



?? Пожертвовать любую сумму можно на карту:

??Сбербанка: 4279521084498972
Сергей Александрович К.

??Тинькофф: 4377723742143393
Сергей Александрович К.

?? ВТБ:  4893470410831306
Сергей Александрович К.

Пожертвования можно присылать с пометкой "Х".

Также в пометках, пожалуйста, укажите ФИО и город.



Ваш слуга, Ришабхадев дас (ответственный за сбор пожертвований).

Тел.: +7(938)108-01-95



??По основным вопросам обращайтесь по номерам телефонов:

+7(919)885-45-29 Аннирудха дас

+7(918)506-73-03 Ганганараян дас



Пусть Господь Кришна благословит каждого, принявшего посильное участие, достижением духовного совершенства и даст прибежище у Своих лотосных стоп! ??



??Задать все интересующие вас вопросы вы можете в Телеграм-чате:
https://t.me/+poKisUYdWZ42OGVi



??Посмотреть презентацию нового помещения для храма можно по ссылке:
https://youtu.be/zcdepTPf77s
либо:
https://vk.com/video16610693_456239739



??Узнать об истории и духовной деятельности Ростовской ятры можно по ссылке:
https://youtu.be/ee2Ns4RDrXY
либо:
https://vk.com/video16610693_456239740

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Спасибо большое всем за помощь! Здание приобретено!!!

----------

